# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Release] Chimpeon - Key Sender and Auto Clicker

## ChimpeonFan

*Chimpeon*
*Key sender and auto clicker for Blade & Soul (and many other games)*

Chimpeon is a Windows key sender and auto clicker that can perform a wide range of actions in many games including Blade & Soul. Key and mouse buttons used in-game are triggered using either a pixel colour change or a time interval, allowing complete control over game automation. The software is simple to configure and use (no scripting is required) and it does NOT access or alter game files, memory or CPU processes. For addtional safety, Chimpeon also enables you to specify a name during installtion so the exe, Windows process, shortcuts and title bar adopt that name.

    

*Download Chimpeon*

A fully functional (yet time restricted) installation of Chimpeon can be downloaded from the developer's website...

Download Now

NOTE: Chimpeon does not contain a virus or malware... View the VirusTotal report.

*What Chimpeon can do for you*

Automate combat rotationsAutomatically react to game event warningsAccept notificationsPrevent AFKAutomate chatMove a character (in a limited way)+ much more!

*Documentation*

Chimpeon is fully documented on its website...

Help101sPDF Guides

*Help & Support*

The Chimpeon developers are very helpful and there are a number of resources to help and support you...

TroubleshootingForumDiscordContact Form

*Requirements*

 Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP - 32bit or 64bit versions Blade & Soul (or another supported game)

*Getting Chimpeon to Work with Blade & Soul*

 Chimpeon must be run as Administrator Method 3 must be used for all Actions

The following guide should be used if you encounter a problem when using Chimpeon with Blade & Soul...

Getting Chimpeon Working with a Game

*Using Chimpeon Configuration Strings Created by Other Users*

If the pixel color functionality of Chimpeon is used it is unlikely a configuration string exported by another user will work without modification. This is because Blade & Soul interfaces are configured differently. Screen resolution, graphics quality and addons can affect pixel detection. It is therefore advised you only use other user's configuration strings as a starting point for your own configuration. Once you familiarise yourself with the Chimpeon concept, configuring it is very quick and easy... and some might even say fun!

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## porkie

I use this program a lot, although ahk you can do the same this just make it more simple in one interface and works in many of the games I play, the price is totally worth it for just the ease and hassle free macros/scripts. The pixel detection is great as it is only relative to the game window and does not scan the whole screen so you can move your windows around and it wont effect the detection, the only time you have to reset the pixel detection is if you change the game resolution but its really easy to do.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.7.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Vinshom

its not working for me in Blade and soul I am using the pixel color.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> its not working for me in Blade and soul I am using the pixel color.


Hey, have you enabled Windows XP Compatibility Mode for Chimpeon? Here's some info from the developer's website...

Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game

----------


## Vinshom

> Hey, have you enabled Windows XP Compatibility Mode for Chimpeon? Here's some info from the developer's website...
> 
> Chimpeon 101 - Getting Chimpeon Working With a Game


Thnx its working now.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.1.1 Beta is now available!

Group hotkeys, randomized automation and bug fixes.



Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.7.1 Beta is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.8.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.9.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## demisogi

Any good soul fighter configs?

----------


## Madlogs

try these: BnSTree | A guide for Blade & Soul

----------


## Elanon GOLD

> try these: BnSTree | A guide for Blade & Soul


usefull thank you.

----------


## Freezerburn

Is this bot had a Auto rotation of skills?

Like Soapbox Rotation on WoW?

Im looking for Kungfu master dps rotation.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.3

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.4

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Updated main post to make it more useful

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6

Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature that allows you to automate fishing amongst other things!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.4

Includes a Wizard to make configuring combat rotations easier.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.5

Fixes an issue with Status Hotkeys.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.15.1.3 Beta release

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.1.1 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.5.3 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------

